

User vs. Customer: Does It Matter? - ChrisArchitect
http://www.forbes.com/sites/katelee/2012/10/18/user-vs-customer-does-it-matter/

======
ChrisArchitect
"User requests are what computers are for!" "DOING OUR BUSINESS is what
computers are for." \--Tron, 1982

